# Exposure problems



## Flipr (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello everyone. 
I was wondering if someone could help me. I've only been screen printing for about 2 months. I have made somewhere around 15 shirts successfully (by my standards. I wear my shirts).
Problem I'm currently having is when I go to wash my screen after exposing, 2 different things are happening. 1. Parts of the image is washing out. In fact, it almost looks like skin. It sticks to parts of the screen then washes away parts that I want. 2. In the opposite side, I'm having a hard time washing out other parts (this is the same screen, same image as #1) . This is happening on any screen (120). 
The only thing I've changed is my exposure unit or system if you prefer. 
I was using a 500 W work lamp 16-24 inches away for 15min. This worked well. Now I'm using an exposure unit with 6 160w uv bulbs. I've tried 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 &10 min exposure times and end up with the exact same results.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------

